# Whats the norm/average price for a window cleaner?



## Parker (15 Jun 2006)

Hello , 


Whats the average price quoted to clean the outside windows on your average home , say a 4 bed home including upstairs and down including patio doors etc....

Was quoted 25 euro by a bloke whos coming at the weekend.

Any examples appreciated.......Thanks.


----------



## nai (15 Jun 2006)

*Re: Whats the norm/average price for a window cleaner??*

our guy comes once a month - charges 15 euro but we always give him 20. we have 4 bed semi-d with 11 windows, french doors, 1/2 glass back door, glass either side of front door. outside cleaned only.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jun 2006)

€17 for much the same spec in Limerick (less the glass panels either side of the front door).


----------



## eggerb (15 Jun 2006)

Got a flyer last night quoting €17 for an average (presuming 3/4 bed semi).


----------



## Ciaran (15 Jun 2006)

Paid €20 several times last year - 3 bed terraced hse, including patio doors. Upstairs and down. Not to hijack your post but can anyone recommend a good window cleaner on the northside - old guy doesn't do it any more. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (16 Jun 2006)

*Re: Whats the norm/average price for a window cleaner??*



			
				nai said:
			
		

> our guy comes once a month - charges 15 euro but we always give him 20. we have 4 bed semi-d with 11 windows, french doors, 1/2 glass back door, glass either side of front door. outside cleaned only.


 
Why do you give him a €5 tip?


----------



## mobileme (16 Jun 2006)

€15 for 3 bed semi


----------



## Bamhan (16 Jun 2006)

Does anyone know how much would be realistic for the initial cleaning of new windows in a two storey house, we have 34 windows in all and they have a lot of plaster, sticky labels etc on them.
I was quoted 300 euro but this seems excessive to me.
I would tackle it myself but not sure what to use and how to access the second storey windows.
I'm in Cork/Limerick region.


----------



## decembersal (16 Jun 2006)

15e for three bed semi - wouldn't accept a tip!!


----------



## nai (16 Jun 2006)

*Re: Whats the norm/average price for a window cleaner??*



			
				Grizzly said:
			
		

> Why do you give him a €5 tip?


 
we feel that €15 is too cheap for what he does - great service and always comes on time etc. - it's worth more than 3 pints to me - given the time it would take me to wash all the windows.


----------



## paul24 (16 Jun 2006)

Meath Area €15 for 11 windows, patio doors, back and front doors.
External only.

They are cleaned once a month and he claims he has the proper insurance to go up a ladder which hopefully means if he falls while cleaning my windows I am not liabile


----------



## FilthyRich (16 Jun 2006)

paul24 said:
			
		

> Meath Area €15 for 11 windows, patio doors, back and front doors.
> External only.
> 
> They are cleaned once a month and he claims he has the proper insurance to go up a ladder which hopefully means if he falls while cleaning my windows I am not liabile


 
Paul, 

This guy anywhere near Dunboyne? I'm gobsmacked at these cheap prices! I've been sitting looking out through grimy windows (I live in a building site) for months. God, if someone would tackle those windows, they'd deserve a lot more than €15. I reckon a big tip would be in order!


----------



## ophelia (16 Jun 2006)

I have a great Canadian window cleaner (he'll probably recognise himself if he reads this,as I'm sure he is the only Canadian window cleaner in Ireland.  He is fantastic, comes exactly every five weeks, E25 for a double fronted four bed house.  Always very polite, moves my excessive number of window boxes and flower containers to get to the windows, always has a smile and never bothers me for 'a bit of water and Fairy luv' like the my previous Irish ones; who would turn up today and then not for another six months.


----------



## chipie (16 Jun 2006)

hi my brother is a window cleaner and i would say thats about right...it would depend on were you live too...bally some were in cork or foxrock in dublin....


----------



## pat127 (17 Jun 2006)

€12 for a 4-bed detached Dublin. All windows except for one above a conservatory. Once every 6 weeks or so but not guaranteed.

Pat127


----------



## S.L.F (22 Dec 2008)

Bamhan said:


> Does anyone know how much would be realistic for the initial cleaning of new windows in a two storey house, we have 34 windows in all and they have a lot of plaster, sticky labels etc on them.
> I was quoted 300 euro but this seems excessive to me.
> I would tackle it myself but not sure what to use and how to access the second storey windows.
> I'm in Cork/Limerick region.



I have done some initial cleaning on buildings and believe me it is a complete pain to do.

34 windows both sides including frames...that's a lot of work.

A man would be lucky to get it all done in 2 days.

€300 would be cheap in my opinion for that much work.

Oh and I know this is an old thread.


----------



## webbs (23 Dec 2008)

Apologies for hijacking the thread, but does anyone have recommendations for the Galway/Oranmore area, moved in recently and would like to have recommendation rather than taking pot luck.
Thanks and a merry christmas to everyone


----------



## Mensallen (22 Feb 2010)

Wow... I'm amazed - living in D18 and we are charged €55 for a 1700 sq ft 4 bed house - outside only. Never again.


----------



## jack2009 (22 Feb 2010)

Every month someone new knocks on the door offering to wash out windows so I would imgagin that you should be able to name your price (within a sensible degree of reason).


----------



## number7 (22 Feb 2010)

Ranges from €20 to €40 galway area

Initial clean described above will cost €500=800 if you want someone insured and competent. 1 weeks work.


----------



## PyritePete (23 Feb 2010)

18 euro, 5 bed semi with patio door front, another side door & 2 patios doors rear. Comes every 4-6 weeks. If we are not in, I text him and make payment arrangements. No bother. Also has a gutter cleaning service. Well worth the money IMHO


----------



## stumpy` (25 Feb 2010)

Can anyone recommend a window & gutter cleaner in the Dublin 3 area?

Ta


----------

